# Dyson cr01 washing machine



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Main board in dyson cr01 
fuses keeps blowing and f11 fault


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Not being familiar with Dyson brand I did a little searching. It appears that the F11 fault code is related to the bridge rectifier, which has a protection fuse associated with it. My guess is that the bridge rectifier converts your voltage from alternating current to direct current, which is used to power the washing machine's motor. That said, (and if correct) the problem you have with fuses continuing to blow (open up) is likely caused by either a bad motor (locked, frozen, tight bearing(s), etc. or the bridge rectifier has shorted...the latter being unlikely. My guess is that your motor needs to be replaced. 

To help pinpoint the problem I have the following questions:

When a blown fuse is replaced, how quickly does the new fuse blow? Immediately? Or does the fuse "only" blow when the washer's motor is required to operate? If the fuse "only blows when the motor is required to operate" - does the motor operate for a period of time before the fuse blows? If so, how long? Is there any grinding noise or odd burning smell that you detect coming from the washer? 

Answers to these questions will likely determine the root cause of why you have a F11 fault code and the fuse is blowing.

My guess is that the motor needs to be replaced. 

Lots of guessing, I know, but ...


----------



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

hi 
thanks for info 
this is now the problem 

washing now working with new fuse and motor has been replaced but unlucky me 
on the outer door lock there is a magnetic switch which up on the washing machine starting is saying close outer door 
i have replaced the lock and yet still no go 
i can however lock it manually but close the switch myself but this idea leaves the door lock with wires out of the machine 
but it does work perfectly when doing this 
and the reason i have f11 was because of a power surge from the neighbour cutting through the electric cable (TW*T)


----------

